# Autorealm Tutorial



## grahamguitarman

Following on from discussions on another thread I have written this quick tutorial on using the Autorealm Software.  Its an ideal program for making maps for your fantasy novels, as you can then use the program to calculate traveling times around your world!

The Autorealm Tutorial is attached to this post.

if you have any questions then post them here and I'll try my best to answer them (bearing in mind I'm not an expert in the program)


----------



## Black Dragon

Thanks for the time that you put into this, Graham.  Autorealm is a terrific program, and your tutorial will make it a lot more accessible for new users.


----------



## grahamguitarman

Your welcome


----------



## Xanados

Looks like an interesting program. I'll give it a try when I get back home!


----------



## Kennith E Perry

I used to use it until I bought Campaign Cartographer. While it is not free, it has a lot more things you can do than AutoRealm.


----------



## Shadoe

Thanks Graham! After a lot of blood, sweat, and tears, not to mention screaming and scaring the cat, I've managed to cobble together some sort of map that I think will work. The experience did remind me why I stopped using it in the first place. But after starting from scratch a few times, I think I may have stopped hating the program.

I looked at Campaign Cartographer, but it's quite on the pricey side. I always promise myself I'm going to buy it when I'm working, then forget to do so until I'm not. But it does look cool.


----------



## Angharad

That's pretty cool.  I haven't thought much about world-building because the novel I'm currently working on takes place here.  But the other 2 that are on the back burner are definitely elsewhere.


----------



## Lord Darkstorm

I've tried a few mapping programs, Fractal mapper is kind of cool, but it isn't free.  It does come with a world mapping part that will let you throw together an entire world.  That I use, the main program I use from time to time, since it is pretty simple, but it collects dust most of the time.  If you run a lot of rpg games, then it might be worth the cost, not sure if it for just the world builder.


----------



## Johnny Cosmo

I couldn't run this on Windows 7, must not be compatible. Does anybody know any more recent tools, or free mapping tools for mac? Hexographer is quite useful, but it's hard to present the land in a realistic way when working with hex tiles.


----------



## sashamerideth

Johnny Cosmo said:
			
		

> I couldn't run this on Windows 7, must not be compatible. Does anybody know any more recent tools, or free mapping tools for mac? Hexographer is quite useful, but it's hard to present the land in a realistic way when working with hex tiles.



What compatability options did you use?


----------



## Johnny Cosmo

I tried all that I could see. Granted I'm not as experienced with Windows 7 as I am OSX10, so I may have missed something.


----------



## Kennith E Perry

Johnny Cosmo said:


> I couldn't run this on Windows 7, must not be compatible. Does anybody know any more recent tools, or free mapping tools for mac? Hexographer is quite useful, but it's hard to present the land in a realistic way when working with hex tiles.


 
I looked at the operation requirement and it said it runs on Windows 7.


----------



## Johnny Cosmo

Where did you read that? I just checked and it only says Windows 95, 98, or NT computer in the FAQ. And considering the last update was around 2005, I'm not sure. You got a link?


----------



## myrddin173

I just downloaded AutoRealm and it works fine on my laptop which is Windows 7.


----------



## Johnny Cosmo

Hmm. I'll give it another shot. Perhaps the download corrupted or something.


----------



## Shadoe

There are several sources for downloads. Might try a different one.


----------

